# Projekt XY Neuanfang/Gildengründung



## ProfaneY (26. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,

mein name ist Kevin ich bin 21 Jahre alt und ich habe vor 7 Jahren mit WoW angefangen.
Von Casual-, Fun-, Massen-, PvP- und Progressgilden war alles dabei.

*Vorwort*

-offiziele Forum http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/4797051564
	-Gefundene Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler dürfen selbstverständlich behalten werden.
	-Homepage lösung muss gefunden werden
	-Teamspeak3 vorhanden bei Interesse
	-Vieles halte ich für selbstverständlich aber nach mehreren gelesenen Threads habe ich auch Selbstverständliche punkte angeführt.
	-(?)Blackrock Horde zu überfüllt? evtl anderer Server? Brauche Meinungen.
	-Start am 3. Juni

*Allgemeines*

Meine Idee ist es auf dem Server Blackrock-Horde(?) eine freundliche Gemeinschaft in der man als PvP-, Casual- oder als Progressorientierter Spieler 
platz findet aufzubauen. Mein Vorhaben sollte früh verwirklicht werden damit wir in Mists of Pandaria mit einer funktionierenten Gemeinschaft 
ankommen und durchstarten können. Da Mists of Pandaria bald erscheint, denke ich finden sich sicher viele Interessenten die einem "neustart" nicht abgeneigt sind.

Es wird Viel wert auf ein freundliches und gut organisiertes Gildenklima gelegt, deshalb erwarte ich gewisse Soziale Kompetenzen

*Zum Thema Neuanfang, Erbstücke und Charaktertransfer/Fraktionswechsel*
*Neuanfang:*

	-Jeder Spieler ob Neuanfänger oder Langzeit 85er ist willkommen.
	-Es gibt keine offiziellen LvL stopps da jeder seine eigene Geschwindigkeit hat. Natürlich könnt ihr Level Gruppen bilden.
	-Levelgeschwindigkeit sagt nichts über einen "Stammplatz" aus, da die Gilde für MoP gedacht ist und nicht für Cataclysm.
	-Ob PvP- oder PvE-orientierter Spieler beides ist gern gesehen. 
	-Erbstücke sind natürlich erlaubt jedoch unvorteilhaft für gemeinsames Leveln.


*Charaktertransfer/Fraktionswechsel:*

	-Ob ihr einen Charakter komplett neu erstellt oder einen vorhandenen nehmt/transferiert ist natürlich euch überlassen. (Warum auch nicht)

*Zum Thema Gilde*

	Ich habe eine LvL25er Horden Gilde die ich auf Realm X, Fraktion Y transferieren werde sobald genug Interessenten vorhanden sind
	somit sind alle Gildenboni gewährleistet wie zb:
		-10% Reittempo durch Mount Up
		-10% mehr Erfahrungspunkte durch Fast Track
		-10% mehr Rufpunkte durch Mr Popularity
		-20% weniger Haltbarkeitsverlust durch Reinforce
		-15 Minuten Ruhestein durch Hasty Hearth
		-10% mehr Ehre durch Honorable Mention
		-10% mehr Justice Points durch For Great Justice
		und viele mehr (siehe *http://www.wowhead.com/spells=-10*)

*-unter anderem auch 10% Gold durch Cash Flow welches für die Member ausgegeben wird (Repkosten,Flasks usw)*


*Folgendes Beispiel zu Raids/PvP:* Bei ~200 aktiven Spielern könnte man Gildenintern...

	-1 Raid/Tag für Casual Spieler und/oder Twinks machen
	-1-2 Progressraids mit 3-5 Raidtagen machen
	-VIELE (Rated)Battlegrounds/(Gewertete)Schlachtfelder machen

	Für einzelne Personen, also DICH hieße das:
	-jeden Tag ein Raid verfügbar mit Leuten aus der Gilde
	-jeden Tag (Rated)Battlegrounds/(Gewertete)Schlachtfelder mit Leuten aus der Gilde
	-Level/Twink partner leichter finden

*Von DIR wird erwartet*
*/von allen:*
	-Soziale Kompetenzen
	-Eine gewisse Geistige Reife (ob 10 oder 70 Jahre alt ist egal)

*/von Progress Raidern;*
	-Headset
	-Klassenverständniss der eigenen Klasse
	-Zuverlässigkeit, Disziplin, Teamfähigkeit usw. (siehe Soziale Kompetenzen)
	-Teamspeak 3
	-Lernfähigkeit
	-Motivation
	-Kritikfähig

*Über meine persönlichen (Charakter)pläne und ansichten zum "Projekt"*

	-Ich spiele zu 99% einen Tank oder einen Heiler
	-Ich werde mindestens 6 Charaktere von 1 auf 85 bringen evtl einige mit Werbt einen Freund
	-Ich Werde evtl 1nen Charakter Transferieren
	-Ich möchte für MoP eine organisierte, entspannte und funktionierende Gilde haben
	-Progressorientiertes Raiden mit Mainchar aber auch Casual mit Twinks
	-Ich war in vielen Gilden, oft "schlechte" Gilden, dies ist mein Versuch es besser zu machen, es liegt aber an DIR um es zu verwirklichen 


Dies ist alles meine Vorstellung wie es funktionieren könnte
Bei Interesse, Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik einfach melden

*skype: ProfaneY*

Danke fürs lesen

lg
Kevin 
	
	



```

```


----------



## arenasturm (28. Juni 2012)

klingt gut  meld dich mal hier im fred wenn es etwas neues bezüglich deines projektes gibt. wäre gerne dabei


----------



## ProfaneY (28. Juni 2012)

Heyho, neues zum Projekt wäre folgendes:

Ziemlich sicher das es Blackrock Horde wird.
Starttermin steht fest.
Viele haben sich schon gemeldet.


----------

